# yard setup



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Got my yard set up this is my first year wanted to do a night test. Any input would be appreciated thanks


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks great to me!! I really like the floating reaper!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great - the only thing I would change is maybe stagger the tombstones a little.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking really great hlmn....nice lighting


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks Great, I really like the colored lights. Do I also hear creepy music?


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

This is your FIRST YEAR?

OMG! You're definitely off to a very good start! I LOVE IT! Ditto on the floating reaper. The kids are going to freak!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A lot of kids are going to balk at walking under that reaper! And I dig that blacklight gauze ghost... is he an FCG?

Damned impressive for a first timer! I take it you did a lot of studying on the forums first! :cheeseton:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks amazing! Really great work. Do you have a close-up shot of your ground-breaker? He looks to be a great looking pumpkinhead but it's hard to tell. Love the back-lighting on him.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks awesome! Do you have your fogger at the front of your yard?:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great Job on your set up. Very impressive. I love the Bettlejuice gravestone and the reaper.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice! I love the photos!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice ..
good lighting
cool props
great job


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the compliments and suggestions.
let me see I I can answer all your questions also.
The Reaper I've actually named my Grim Greeter is on a pvc frame that will allow the skull a "dropping skull" to rotate and look down at the Tots when he greets them. 
The ghost is just a ghost for now will eventually be an FCG
The fog machine is on the porch with a pvc tube running down to the Graves.
Music will be playing on Halloween only
I have spent tons of time in the forums and tons of how tos ideas from way to many of you to remember again thany you all for the ideas and compliments
here is a shot of the pumpkin ground breaker


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks good to me. I love the reaper also. Ive been wanting to do something similar myself.


----------

